# which substrate??



## lisab30 (5 Jan 2013)

Hi new to this forum and basically flitting from subject to sibject with various questions? We have a 6ft by 2ft by 2ft which is running currently as a normal tropical tank with various fish. We are wanting to delve into the planted aquarium territory.
We dont want to do the whole tank just a specific area, but we need advice on substrates??? 
we thought  Caribsea eco complete 9kg, could we use this alone ? will we need to mix anything else or have anything underneath it? 
The area of the tank we are hoping to cover will be around 2ft by 2ft?

any advice is greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## John S (6 Jan 2013)

Yes you can use Eco Complete on its own. There are alternatives though that might be cheaper. You could even use root tablets in your current substrate.


----------



## Raj (20 Feb 2013)

Hi all, can you use "Water Lilly Compost" as a base substrate?


----------



## nayr88 (20 Feb 2013)

Buy some root tabs if it will make you feel better
Or stat dosing the water column with EI and et a pressurised co2 set up  you'll love how great you planted grow that I bet Yourll overhaul your tank and start a really proper planted tank


----------

